# Side Exhaust Kits For A '05 GTO....



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey peeples, looking for a side echaust for my boddies '05 goat, any ideas where he can get one. Perf. to be used with a aftermarket side skirt so the exhaust comes "through" the skirt, thanks in advance! :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Man a couple of sites had them before but they pulled emm, I'll keep looking bro


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

here's one
http://www.gravanatuning.com/applic...tech_Stainless_Single_Oval_Side_Exhaust_Tips_


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

thats sweet but I'm hoping for a full kit that includes new side skirts and the whole 9, i've been looking for like 3 weeks and am still looking i'll let yo know if i find something as well!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

got one 
www.arrowheadperformance.com


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

The arrowheadperformance site has an air box mod that makes your ram air hood functional, Does it work ? If so what is the cost ? Anyone know ?


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> The arrowheadperformance site has an air box mod that makes your ram air hood functional, Does it work ? If so what is the cost ? Anyone know ?


It says it's coming soon. I was also wondering if it works.


----------



## Hot Sauce (Mar 21, 2005)

AP has a very very bad rep. Do some searching on ls1gto.com before you make a purchase through them.


----------



## one_focused_svt (Feb 12, 2006)

yeah i heard the same deal bad service and all, hmmm gotta keep looking lol


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Even if their service sucks, that air box is a great idea. I'm curious as well to see what kind of difference it makes.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

*Here is one too: *

http://dezod.com/pd_stainless_works_3_exhaust_systemgto.cfm

2004 GTO CNC Mandrel bent Everlast 3" 304 s/s exhaust system. Bolts to factory flanges behind the catalytic converter with dual straight through chambered mufflers and 3" x pipe. Exits on both sides behind rear tires with 64-65 style splitter tips with 3" outlets. Requires filling rear bumper opening. All hangers and clamps included.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Bassani used to make some really cool side exit exhaust kits -- but dropped them all.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

BuffGTO said:


> *Here is one too: *
> 
> http://dezod.com/pd_stainless_works_3_exhaust_systemgto.cfm
> 
> 2004 GTO CNC Mandrel bent Everlast 3" 304 s/s exhaust system. Bolts to factory flanges behind the catalytic converter with dual straight through chambered mufflers and 3" x pipe. Exits on both sides behind rear tires with 64-65 style splitter tips with 3" outlets. Requires filling rear bumper opening. All hangers and clamps included.


Stainless Works also makes a side exhaust...call them if you want info on it.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> Stainless Works also makes a side exhaust...call them if you want info on it.


That is the stainless works exhaust. :lol:


----------

